# Irssi not connect anymore

## zhushazang

Hello there, since yesterday, irssi aren't connecting in my two boxes (laptops). 

Despite the fact that i can ping or made a telnet, irssi said that unable to connect.

[root@ib02 ~]$ ping irc.freenode.net                                                                                                                                16:42

PING chat.freenode.net (213.92.8.4) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=251 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=2 ttl=46 time=242 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=3 ttl=46 time=247 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=4 ttl=46 time=248 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=5 ttl=46 time=245 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=6 ttl=46 time=246 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=7 ttl=46 time=245 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=8 ttl=46 time=249 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=9 ttl=46 time=246 ms

64 bytes from calvino.freenode.net (213.92.8.4): icmp_seq=10 ttl=46 time=247 ms

^C

--- chat.freenode.net ping statistics ---

10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9011ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 242.204/246.980/251.564/2.429 ms

16:52 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.freenode.net

16:52 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.freenode.net [193.219.128.49] port 6667

16:52 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667

I do already clean my ~/.irssi, but the problem still happening. There is a way to log or DEBUG enterely irssi connections?

Thank You

----------

## zhushazang

Testing with nettop and iftop there is only a dns consult every time that i try to connect. Any network, from anyplace (work, home, university). Is there a weird thing here. If i use weechat or hexchat i was able to connect to irc.

Regards

----------

## zhushazang

FOUND!

Removing SOCKS5 use flag irssi working again.

That is it:

     Mon Jan  6 10:29:14 2014 >>> net-proxy/dante-1.4.0

       merge time: 3 minutes and 18 seconds.

Just warning.

----------

